# Snake gets stuck in its own shed



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jun 24, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VeLjWDWKq5Q


----------



## Buggster (Jun 24, 2016)

Poor guy- wonder why no one helped him out....


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jun 24, 2016)

Buggster said:


> Poor guy- wonder why no one helped him out....



he made his own way out in the end apparently.. anyone on here had one of their snakes do the same?


----------

